# Prices for this season



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone getting prices yet? I am dying to see what they are going to be and haven't heard a peep yet.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you talking about this stuff?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

to late i bought that pile lol


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

got something in the mail from reinders the other day, no prices, but they said to order early


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Prices for bag Morton salt 50lb 
$3.25 pick up Cincinnati

$3.85 delivered Louisville, KY

Delivered in July pay in December

this any good????????


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have enough on hand to make a big dent this winter


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Bulk just dropped $7 ton to $78.35 per ton. I'll take a hundred.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

where is this at in KY???


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

If we pre-buy in June we are at $87 or $92 later this fall per ton for bulk.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Our supplier is With a Grain of Salt. I would like prices if you can get it trucked down here. There are several of us that could go together for a group buy. I personally only use 60 tons or so a season but with a couple others we could possibly do a couple hundred tons. For the last 2 years they have not been able to keep up the supply and we have bought from some other local suppliers like CWS or Evans. Shipping would be to Beavercreek Ohio zip 45385. We are right off of 675 in Beavercreek and we can accept a semi if its a good driver. We get walking floor semi loads of mulch and they don't have much of a problem delivering to us.


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

Where would one acquire bulk salt in the Northern VA / DC area? That stuff is way expensive at the Home Depot.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

liking what i've heard from our main supplier so far xysport


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Are prices dropping over there???


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Just spoke with Morton, they said they will have official prices next week, but "unofficially" she told me $68.50 per ton. That is in the Milwaukee area.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ipushsnow;785983 said:


> Just spoke with Morton, they said they will have official prices next week, but "unofficially" she told me $68.50 per ton. That is in the Milwaukee area.


That is about the same as what I am hearing.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

84.50 from international salt in md.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*One thing for sure*

Work with more than one supplier. We all have the guy we like to buy from and buy the most from, but always have someone on second base.

Our price in Louisville was $3.75 50lb bag delivered now! Price will be up to possibly $4.00 or so on later orders. However, it's tough to make room for another 50 tons or so inside right now.

Good luck to everyone this year. Buy more than you need, you can always sell it!


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Recieved two qoutes from Central Salt & North American. Both are right around $78 per ton.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Ipushsnow;785983 said:


> Just spoke with Morton, they said they will have official prices next week, but "unofficially" she told me $68.50 per ton. That is in the Milwaukee area.


That's a pretty good price! I talked to Reinder's the other day. They said they didn't know.


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Ipushsnow;785983 said:


> Just spoke with Morton, they said they will have official prices next week, but "unofficially" she told me $68.50 per ton. That is in the Milwaukee area.


Just curious...are those prices an early buy or firm throughout the year? I've heard similar prices here in N.E. Ohio, but those are quantity buys and good now, but not necessarily firm for the season. Thanks.


----------



## LandscapeBroker (Jul 19, 2009)

Getting them in Ohio on pre order sales... Calcium Chloride is $15.00 a bag... rock - $4 something... all 50lb bags... not bad yet... wait until it runs out like last year.


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

SaltBin/ASI has salt in Chicago right now for $74 per ton....
314-614-2100
Talk to Rick


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

kimber;788183 said:


> Just curious...are those prices an early buy or firm throughout the year? I've heard similar prices here in N.E. Ohio, but those are quantity buys and good now, but not necessarily firm for the season. Thanks.


Still haven't gotten a letter from Morton, but did from North American. North American around $64 a ton delivered. Price is good all year, locked in.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Ipushsnow;788792 said:


> Still haven't gotten a letter from Morton, but did from North American. North American around $64 a ton delivered. Price is good all year, locked in.


"locked in" until the "shortage" hits on november 20th


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Just got updated prices. 72 per ton picked up and 77 delivered.


----------



## TurfToppers (Jan 23, 2009)

where did you get those price quotes from fortydegnorth? how much do you have to buy and where is it coming from location wise?


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

Prices are from With A Grain of Salt. I don't know what the limits are but we have bought from them for 4-5 years. Todd is very easy to deal with check his website for more info. He has dealt with shortages and price hikes just like all the suppliers the last couple years but he seems to be honest and straight forward. The delivery location we get our salt from is in Springfield Ohio but I think he can pull from several locations.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Fourty, have you heard back regarding the salt ? call me thanks


----------



## LandscapeBroker (Jul 19, 2009)

Bulk Salt in Camden is 72.00 picked up. $3.70 per 50lb. bag per prices yesterday.

Has anyone used beet juice app?


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I have used it for the past 7 years. give me a call if you have any questions. 937 287-6808


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i got 78 ton coming this week at $40/ton FOB out of the KS mines..We can get as much as we want but have a good pile going already......


----------



## JEC Lawn (Nov 27, 2008)

*salt prices*

I am hearing around $95 - $100 per ton


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jay brown;789799 said:


> i got 78 ton coming this week at $40/ton FOB out of the KS mines..We can get as much as we want but have a good pile going already......


You getting that outta Lyons, Ks this year Jay?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

purpleranger519;791148 said:


> You getting that outta Lyons, Ks this year Jay?


i think it's out of Hutchinson....The driver has to call our broker (MFA) with the PO # and they send him to one of the 3 places (or 2)....sorry I should know more....I do know that the 2 loads so far have not been screened..


----------



## saltoftheearth (Jan 30, 2009)

JEC Lawn;790465 said:


> I am hearing around $95 - $100 per ton


Jec, Pricing is mid to high $60's in SE Michigan


----------



## sumner_services (Aug 1, 2009)

are you looking for liquid ice melt or bult salt. if you are want a quote on liquid contact www.liquidicemelt.net


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Just received this With a Grain of Salt. I am a snow plow retailer but don't have a facility to store bulk salt so I need to buy in bags. This will be my first year handling deicing materials.

What do you guys think of these prices? I have no experience what so ever with pricing levels so any input you can give me would be great.



Here is some information that I can share with you on our bagged salt and ice melters. These prices are based on semi load (17-18 pallets) deliveries. You also have the option to take ½ semi but it will include an $85 drop charge. All products are in 50lb bags.

Product Description
De-Icing Salt – similar to Halite
Traction Melt CI –melts down to zero. Each granule is encapsulated w/liquid Magnesium and a corrosion inhibitor. Safe on concrete and vegetation.
Industrial Strength – melts down to – 15. Calcium, magnesium, and sodium blend. Colorless & odorless and does not track.
Excel 50 – melts down to – 25

Pricing
De-Icing Salt - $4.50 pre-season / $5.00 Seasonal
Traction Melt CI - $6.50 pre-season / $6.99 Seasonal 
Industrial Strength - $8.25 pre-season / $8.99 Seasonal 
Excel 50 - $12.50 pre-season / $13.50 Seasonal


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

S_Melchi, the price for regular rock salt seems a little high. Don't know about Indiana, but here you can buy it for less than that at Home Depot or Menards. Call North American Salt and see about buying direct from them, it should be around $3.00 a bag or so. Of course that is full semi's full.


----------



## BrewCityTommy (Aug 7, 2009)

Ipushsnow;785983 said:


> Just spoke with Morton, they said they will have official prices next week, but "unofficially" she told me $68.50 per ton. That is in the Milwaukee area.


im from milwaukee, where can i get a ton of salt for 68.00!!!! i saw 50lb bags for 6.99 each!!! what does this salt get transported in, drums, bags??? thanks for any help


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, prices all over the board. Thats how you know we are all getting screwed. Just called 3 of my regular suppliers, bulk is $69.99 ton picked up. I can also buy it for 37.95 per ton for some of the non-profits that I service. 50# bag calcium 9.99, 50# bag morton 3.69 One of my suppliers slipped and said buy early there will be another shortage, but i think they are just tring to jack the prices again.


----------



## Champion Equip. (Sep 22, 2008)

I have heard prices in the Dayton OH area around $4.00 or under preseason and up to $4.50 in season for 50's. Just a little under what prices were last year. Bulk somewhere $75-$85 per ton delivered.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

just got a quote of $60/ton delivered...:crying: i got mine early thinking i would save $$$$ but someone found corn to take out to the feed lots instead of bumping out there empty....


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I have bagged salt available in Chicago. PM for quote.


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

24 pallets of 80lb bagged rock salt 6.45 per bag delivered in s/e Michigan  still looking for a better deal


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

*Salt Prices*

Saltbin.com has Bulk Salt in Chicago, IL St. Louis, MO Peoria, IL good salt pretty cheep.
They also have bag Icemelt.


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

18-32 pallets of 80lb bagged rock salt 5.50 per bag delivered in s/e Michigan "Angelos"


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

18 pallets of 50lbs bags 190.00 per pallet delivered. PM me


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I just want to know where to buy stock in salt! LOL!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike S;803171 said:


> I just want to know where to buy stock in salt! LOL!


Commoditites Market. Make a lot of money buying and selling there. How was your summer Mike. Hope you have all those blizzards ready for a cold winter. Did you get that 4yd salt dogg last year you were looking at. Talk to you soon. Aaron:salute:


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Summer was very slow but ready for winter! Long story short no 4yard but did get the SP2400 Snow ex on the dump! I will shoot you a pm!


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

A Grain of salt will not fill your order talk to other landcapers in centeral ohio. Do the big guys buy from them NO because the sell salt they dont have.Try GWI 614-625-3933 or Cargill. GWI will have salt threw the winter and so will Cargill.But there is going to be a shortage mark my words.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

studebaker48;803216 said:


> But there is going to be a shortage mark my words.


Yes, and we are all going to die of swine flu. 

$85 per ton picked up and $75 delivered here in mid-MI.


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike S;803204 said:


> Summer was very slow but ready for winter! Long story short no 4yard but did get the SP2400 Snow ex on the dump! I will shoot you a pm!


Hey wild man!!..how you doing?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

studebaker48;803216 said:


> A Grain of salt will not fill your order talk to other landcapers in centeral ohio. Do the big guys buy from them NO because the sell salt they dont have.Try GWI 614-625-3933 or Cargill. GWI will have salt threw the winter and so will Cargill.But there is going to be a shortage mark my words.


Not sure what your beef is with them, but W.G.S. has always been a straight up operation to work with.....I've been dealing with them for many years.

Why do you believe there will be a shortage again this year?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Salt is far far easier to come by this year. $70/ delivered, $73/delivered and $78/delivered, last year this time we were still being told to wait for quotes, at least here the port of milwaukee is jammed with salt


----------



## studebaker48 (Sep 4, 2009)

WGS coulnt fill orders 2 years ago and left me and my buddys in a jam their pre payment system to lock in your price is good but when we did 5,000 tons they could fill it.

I was told buy a friend of mine in marion ,ohio that Cargill wouldnt let them order any salt. Dont know if they are doing goverment bids or what. I talked to a salt distributor near chicago and the could get anymore from the salt mine. Have you herd different?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

kimber;803341 said:


> Hey wild man!!..how you doing?


Not bad just waiting for the snow to fly! I will send you a pm.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

studebaker48;803721 said:


> WGS coulnt fill orders 2 years ago and left me and my buddys in a jam


Consider not revising history to be so critical and judgmental. You should be able to recall just about EVERY supplier was unable to fulfill their commitments when the real shortage hit us January '07. Morton, Detroit Salt, Cargill, North American, etc. etc..... along with WGS and all of the other legit salt brokers faltered on not only supplying to our trade, but the municipal buyers as well.

If you didn't get off your butt to find it in Kentucky, Canada or where ever and pay an unprecedented *premium *, you did not do everything you could of done to protect your customer base and reputation.

I especially felt bad for the masses of smaller companies that entirely relied on their local supply yards for their product. They were the first one's to fail......and they failed horribly.


----------



## pasto_guy (Sep 17, 2003)

My quote was 4.20 per 50lbs. bag including delivery. That was for 18 pallets. Sure wish I could do better here in SW VA.


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

bump
like to see some more prices


----------



## BrewCityTommy (Aug 7, 2009)

Longae29;803569 said:


> Salt is far far easier to come by this year. $70/ delivered, $73/delivered and $78/delivered, last year this time we were still being told to wait for quotes, at least here the port of milwaukee is jammed with salt


would you be so kind as to fill me in on what company you are going through-im also in milwaukee, and what amounts do you speak of of that is $3.00 difference? Sorry if this is painfully obviouse!! this is my first year.


----------

